# Olympic "Hoties".......



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll start, Allison Stokke...... :wink:

Pole vaulter.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Victoria Pendleton


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> Victoria Pendleton


Not seeing the attraction on that one. Doesnt do anything for me.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

V.P is hot!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Pendleton every time [smiley=sweetheart.gif] .

The pole vaulter's got a nice face but the inadequate chest and substantial hips and arse mean I'm out  .


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

ALL of the women beach volleyball players


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet 8) 8) 8) 8) love the guy in the background :lol: FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Linda said that would be me


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

She is very talented :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not that i follow such things or have pre-done lists....

Lolo Jones









Stephanie Rice









Christina Vukicevic









Sophine HORN!









Logan Tom









Josefine Oqvist









Melanie Adams


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Sweet 8) 8) 8) 8) love the guy in the background :lol: FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Linda said that would be me


Don't worry mate it would be me as well


----------



## Dorel (Jul 26, 2012)

The Olympic hotties are one of the reason i watch the olympics... theres smthing about an athletes body thatreally pushes my buttons


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dorel said:


> The Olympic hotties are one of the reason i watch the olympics... theres smthing about an athletes body thatreally pushes my buttons


The fact that it's a better fit for evolutionary norms, it's properly-shaped and free of fat and bits that wobble when they shouldn't? :lol:


----------



## Eleven (Jun 25, 2012)

bigsyd said:


> Sweet 8) 8) 8) 8) love the guy in the background :lol: FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Linda said that would be me


That guy is hilarious in the video... did you catch him taking photos at the start of the race? Priceless...


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> ALL of the women beach volleyball players


Me and four mates have tickets to the beach volleyball on Sunday.. I'm not proud.. Hehe!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Coooooooooooor I would. Which one? All of them  :wink:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Hilly10 said:


> Coooooooooooor I would. Which one? All of them  :wink:


Lol me too me too especially miss horn ,cor would I ever!!!


----------



## minimumeffort (Jul 23, 2012)

Do http://www.as.com/mas-deporte/video/animadoras-espana-causan-furor-londres/20120726dasdasmas_11/Ves count? Spanish volleyball cheerleaders.

ME


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

minimumeffort said:


> Do http://www.as.com/mas-deporte/video/animadoras-espana-causan-furor-londres/20120726dasdasmas_11/Ves count? Spanish volleyball cheerleaders.
> 
> ME


Good call.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

minimumeffort said:


> Do http://www.as.com/mas-deporte/video/animadoras-espana-causan-furor-londres/20120726dasdasmas_11/Ves count? Spanish volleyball cheerleaders.
> 
> ME


We do now


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

This has to be up for 'most tragic thread of the year award'.

Are you all 13 or grown men?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

12 and a half actually


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

davelincs said:


> 12 and a half actually


Haha I am younger 11 3/4 

Swimming


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

jdn said:


> This has to be up for 'most tragic thread of the year award'.
> 
> Are you all 13 or grown men?


You not like women then???? :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

reminds me of my mrs rolloking me for going to a strip night..........then few years later her and all the daughters went to chippentwats or whatever. double standards.........to them its just fun but if we do it then we are pervs :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dead right Gazzer. Double stds them women :roll: :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> chippentwats


Pmsl


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

chippentwats

cant stop laughing


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be up for 'most tragic thread of the year award'.
> ...


I do (whatever difference that makes). I don't like the juvenile drooling and pathetic fawning offered as an excuse for watching the Olympics though, hence my post.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

jdn said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > jdn said:
> ...


If you dont like it put your dummy back in and look elsewhere.

Sounds like you may be more akin to watching women's shotputting so why don't you do yourself a favour and meander off and watch that...... :wink:

Here's a nice thought to take with you......










Cheers


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's a nice thought to take with you......










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

dannyboyz4 said:


> If you dont like it put your dummy back in and look elsewhere.
> 
> Sounds like you may be more akin to watching women's shotputting so why don't you do yourself a favour and meander off and watch that...... :wink:
> 
> ...


Ah, the wit of a teenager. Excellent. I will be enjoying the sport.

PS - what on earth is a hotie anyway?
:lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

jdn said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont like it put your dummy back in and look elsewhere.
> ...


A type of knot used by prostitutes into bondage.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

fiftyish said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboyz4 said:
> ...


You mean like this?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking gymnastics is totally pointless as a sport and should just be scrapped in favour of one all-in discipline - pole dancing.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

dannyboyz4 said:


> I'll start, Allison Stokke...... :wink:
> 
> Pole vaulter.


This girl wins every time for me. Stunning.


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

PS - what on earth is a hotie anyway?
:lol:[/quote]

A type of knot used by prostitutes into bondage. [/quote]

You mean like this?








[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Mmmm some stunners. But the pole vaulter is indeed perfection 

:roll:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Jessica Ennis. She's pretty mint.


----------

